# Plastic knives or push daggers question.



## Jayrockz247 (Oct 25, 2021)

From what I've read, the laws about carrying of knives is pretty stringent in Massachusetts. My question is, are those hard plastic self-defense push daggers illegal to carry? They are not technically a bladed knife nor are they sharp on either side. They simply come to a hard point on the end.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

All the cool kids carry at least two of these on them at any given time. 😎


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

just carry an unregistered, SBR, full auto MP5 under your jacket, way cooler.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

If you are planning to use a dagger for self defense, you might want to consider why you need it in the first place. I personally carry a pocket full of rusty corn cob holders just in case.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

_"They simply come to a hard point on the end."_
Possess it, potentially use it, get charged with ABDW or worse. A pointed-toe boot is legal until you use it as a device to assault people. Get the point?


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Just carry a firearm, much wider application, much more versatile, much more likely to actually make a difference


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

AB7 said:


> If you are planning to use a dagger for self defense, you might want to consider why you need it in the first place. I personally carry a pocket full of rusty corn cob holders just in case.


On a similar note, I keep a couple Brian Adams CDs in my car just in case. 


(anyone under 40 probably won't get it)


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> On a similar note, I keep a couple Brian Adams CDs in my car just in case.
> 
> 
> (anyone under 40 probably won't get it)


I’m in my mid 30’s. I just have bad taste in music.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

Jayrockz247 said:


> From what I've read, the laws about carrying of knives is pretty stringent in Massachusetts. My question is, are those hard plastic self-defense push daggers illegal to carry? They are not technically a bladed knife nor are they sharp on either side. They simply come to a hard point on the end.
> View attachment 10716


_Your_ opinion might be that it’s «not technically a bladed knife», but yours is not the opinion that matters. Ask yourself how much you’re willing to pay an attorney (start with 5 figures) to try to convince a jury that a plastic knife intended to inflict knife wounds is actually not a knife, while the prosecutor uses its appearance, marketing, and obvious intended use against you.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

With a large flashlight, you have a chance of convincing someone it's not a weapon.
What do you carry those for? Bicycle wheel chocks?


----------

